# ινγκλισκά



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

Εσείς τα ινγκλισκά τα ξέρατε; Εγώ, όχι.

Υπάρχουν και τα φρανγκρέκ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2009)

Καιρός ήταν να δοθεί και επίσημη ονομασία στα ινγκλισκά — τόσο καιρό τα χρησιμοποιούμε, άλλωστε!


----------

